# Anyone know of good Cocoa based PHP IDE ?



## Raf (Mar 17, 2003)

I've been looking for a decent IDE for PHP development work under Mac OS X, but I just can't find anything I like. Zend was good, but the interface, being a Java app was just plain ugly (should aesthetics really matter ?). Everything else reeked. I currently use Quanta under Linux, and I guess I'm looking for a Cocoa app like that.

Any ideas ? What do others use ?

Raf


----------



## Pengu (Mar 17, 2003)

BBEdit is a good multi-purpose text editor i use for php & html work..


----------



## kainjow (Mar 17, 2003)

Yes BBEdit rules for PHP. It's the quickest app I've seen (in many cases Carbon is quicker then Cocoa, espeically with text).


----------



## cabbage (Mar 17, 2003)

What about the apps on the Developer Tools CD?


----------



## kainjow (Mar 19, 2003)

Project Builder? Ha! Are you kidding? BBEdit is the way to go no doubt.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Mar 19, 2003)

Does the full version of BBedit support syntax highlighting or am I just missing something in my lite version?


----------



## Pengu (Mar 19, 2003)

Yep. I dunno how many languages, but it's supported it in everything i've done, Java, PHP, HTML, JavaScript..


----------



## wiz (Mar 19, 2003)

lol u guys use it and don't know hehe ^^

it supports almost all languages used to develop on osx. including scripting languages (csh .. perl.. python .. ruby) and objective-C


----------

